# Handcent SMS close down?



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Did Handcent close business? There has been no website updates in months, Twitter has been silent for fifty five days.
Their emails all get sent back as invalid addresses and no responses or updates on facebook for at least a month...

Did the money i just spend on their year long services get wasted?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know but blue that you remind me I haven't updated the app in a long while

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whatiznt (Jun 24, 2012)

Wrong posting area...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Handcent was just updated on May 22, 2012

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I just logged into my account no issues. Web sight still there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

So why no face book orTwitter posts? Or answers to my emails?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

